# [c] ouch! won't fit!



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

hello all. we are in the midst of refinishing our basement in an older home. 
older homes are beautiful, but do pose their own problems. namely smaller spaces and smaller staircases. one piece sofas do not fit down the stairs.
I am looking for ideas as to where one can get a nice [and comfortable] sofa that would fit down in parts, and be put together or be of condo size but for decent price. we would like to have an actual sofa, and not a futon. thanks for your ideas.


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

Ikea? Most of there stuff can be put in different configurations, couch, chaise lounge piece etc. They also have smaller scale stuff. Check out online!
Also great because they usually have changeable covers, so if you get sick of the colour, you just take the cover off and put on a new one.
HTH


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

you can get an "L" shape sofa set which comes in peices and you can arrange to be in any order... usually something like 6 single sofas without armrest - you can see them at canadian tire a lot - supposed to be outdoors but it's the same thing lol


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Sectionals. They come as single seat widths and slot together to make whatever length you want.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ikea couches come with slipcovers which are nice and washable. My couch makes me want to vomit. Its been through four families and i cant clean it! LOL

i do like their sectionals lately too, and some of the older models are a lot cheaper.


----------

